# Msn Messenger, aMessenger



## pernel (3 Mars 2008)

Coucou,
Nouveau "switcher", je découvre les logiciels mac, et mauvaise surprise msn messenger que j'ai téléchargé sur le site de Mac est bien moins bon que la version Microsoft.
Pas de visio  et je ne vois pas la photo de mes interlocuteurs :mouais: 
je n'ai pas encore testé aMessenger, mais quel est le logiciel se rapprochant le + de msn messenger version pc?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 


Puisque tu es en période "découverte", je te propose de découvrir cette annonce, en tête de forum (t'as vu, dans le titre, il y a écrit "à lire avant de poster" ), juste avant de déménager !


----------



## pernel (3 Mars 2008)

Oups, et ben il a pas fallu longtemps avant que je fasse une boulette  
Désolé...:rose: 
Je vais voir, de ce pas, le lien.


----------



## pernel (3 Mars 2008)

Y'a pas une petite âme charitable pour me répondre? :rose:


----------



## iShin (3 Mars 2008)

Salut jeune switcher  

Msn pour mac n'est pas du même niveau que sa version PC comme tu as pu le remarquer.
Perso j'utilise aMsn qui a le mérite de prendre en charge les webcam.

@ +


----------



## pernel (4 Mars 2008)

Merci iShin !

Je vais de ce pas le telecharger et l'essayer.

Je donne des news rapidement


----------

